# Tivo Series 3 Features Wanted



## AndrewScott71 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have been using 2 Tivo HD's running the 9.1 software and would love to see the following implemented in the future...

1) I would like to be able to set the Tivo to automatically default to "keep this recording" so everytime a program ends I don't have to be asked whether or not to delete it.

2) I would like to have some True 1080i and 720p Tivo menu screens. The current menus look stretched and terrible.

3) I'd like the guides and menus to load faster and more smoothly when you hit the buttons on the remote. Currently 9.1 definitely loads noticeably better then 8 but still not anywhere as smoothly as the SA 8300HD boxes. The pauses may be seconds but my wife and kids find the delay unbearable.

4) Now this is a request I'm sure I will get considerable heat over. But I would love to be able to connect a DVD Changer into the USB port and have Tivo catalog and play the DVDs. I don't mean just control the changer I mean play the DVD's through Tivo. The Sony Digital Living Media Center does this so why not Tivo. And while its at it, it may as well download all the cover art for the DVD's from the web.

5) Stream Videos and DVDs between Tivos (Not copy. Just buffer and stream so you can watch anything anywhere) I still don't understand why you can't play any Tivo video on any Tivo in your own house like you can on a Scientific Atlanta 8300HDMR DVR. This whole "copy once" protection is ridiculous. And SA doesn't seem to follow this. Clearly streaming is still "copying". So if they can get away with an immediate copy and delete why not Tivo. I understand this would give you limited FF/REW functionality and you would have to wait for the video to start but it would be worth it to play any video anywhere in your house. And if #4 is ever implemented Tivo would finally be giving me the whole house video distribution system I have wanted for years. And with the Slingbox Solo the whole world personal video distribution system I have always wanted.

6) Please play Sony HD Camcorder .M2TS files. These are AVCHD files which are H.264 codec which Tivo apparently plays. So I guess its just a matter of file recognition.

7) A plugin that loads onto an Infrant NAS drive to directly connect with Tivo so a PC would not be necessary in retrieving stored videos.

I understand a few of these will probably get people talking crap and saying how ridiculous they are (#4 and #5 in particular) and I'm sure those will be the same people that only a few years ago called me an idiot when I requested Multi Room Viewing. And in case those people weren't paying attention MRV is already here. And before that my request for dual tuners built in. Requests #4 and #5 will definitely be here in a few years. Hopefully Tivo will stay ahead of the DVR pack and implement them first.


----------



## csgraber (Feb 8, 2006)

1) I friggen pay 10 or more bucks a month to watch Dexter on showtime. I find it wrong that I can't take Dexter and transfer it to my computer, etc. I mean if I can rent new movies from Amazon Unbox - why can't they do something similar for protected shows?

2) I want HD content from Amazon unbox

3) I want the tivo to recognize if a show is widescreen or not and display it correctly (from unbox, or my computer, etc.). I mean my xbox 360 extender could do it, why can't you tivo?


----------



## seigex (Oct 28, 2007)

Andrew, it sounds like you need to buy an SA 8300 instead of a TiVo


----------

